# sony mobile es



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is mine ...i actually have a new one too out of the box..

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you post pictures of the scratches or give more details about them.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

what is your email ill get some pics over to you.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent you a pm


----------



## -ToR- (Aug 23, 2011)

was this item sold?


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes but i have a brand new one for sale now.. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

